# Darksiders: Warmastered Edition announced for PS4, Xbox One, PC, and Wii U



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd like a Darksiders 3 a lot more than another remake.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jul 28, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I'd like a Darksiders 3 a lot more than another remake.


Eh, the Wii U kinda needed this one so it would have the complete set. If the system was doing better than it is now, I'd say for those who have Mass Effect 3 on it that it needs 1 and 2 as well. Buuuuuut, it's all but dead, so... With that in mind, while it's cool that they're doing a port to it (and in 1080p), I wonder at the same time why they're bothering, besides the "have the complete set" thing.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Eh, the Wii U kinda needed this one so it would have the complete set. If the system was doing better than it is now, I'd say for those who have Mass Effect 3 on it that it needs 1 and 2 as well. Buuuuuut, it's all but dead, so... With that in mind, while it's cool that they're doing a port to it (and in 1080p), I wonder at the same time why they're bothering, besides the "have the complete set" thing.


Wait wrong number, I meant 4. That was my bad.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Jul 28, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Wait wrong number, I meant 4. That was my bad.


I thought there are only two entries in the series so far?


----------



## Luckkill4u (Jul 28, 2016)

I remember playing the original Darksiders demo on my XB360 but I didn't really like it much. I'm not saying the game wasn't well made because it was in 2010 but it just didn't have that appeal that God of War or Devil May Cry has.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 28, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> I thought there are only two entries in the series so far?



I am not going to lie, I never played theses, I just really really hate seeing remakes instead of new games. So I searched it up and found a review score for DS3 and was like, "Yup! Has to have been released! Gotta change my post to reflect this new information."
But doing more research is just confusing me. So I am just staring at this game like, "What do?"


----------



## gamecaptor (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm confused. If I'm playing the current release of Darksiders in 1080p on my PC, what exactly is the difference from "an internal resolution of 1080p"


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 28, 2016)

*reading* Wii U... Wait, Wii U? Yay!


----------



## endoverend (Jul 28, 2016)

gamecaptor said:


> I'm confused. If I'm playing the current release of Darksiders in 1080p on my PC, what exactly is the difference from "an internal resolution of 1080p"


Most likely the game is just being upscaled at that point, not actually rendering at 1080p.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 28, 2016)

Did this have DLC and will it come with this? I played Darksiders 2 a little, and like it, so I'll pick this up. They probably doing this to get money for their next game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 28, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Most likely the game is just being upscaled at that point, not actually rendering at 1080p.


I sincerely doubt that's the case on PC - it would be counter-productive. Internal resolution typically applies to consoles, PC's don't need to scale to the monitor, they can just render at a given resolution.


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 28, 2016)

Hope the bugs get fixed then


----------



## Fabax01 (Jul 28, 2016)

endoverend said:


> The remastered graphics will feature an internal resolution of 1080p, running at 60 FPS on every platform except the Wii U, on which in runs at 30 FPS. It boasts doubled texture resolutions, post-processing effects, and better shadow rendering.


Well, a wii u port? Interesting. They locked it at 30fps tho- at least i hope it's not very laggy


----------



## T-hug (Jul 28, 2016)

KingVamp said:


> Did this have DLC and will it come with this? I played Darksiders 2 a little, and like it, so I'll pick this up. They probably doing this to get money for their next game.


This game didn't have any DLC.
I really liked it, probably more than 2. Not sure I'd buy this though I already finished it on 360 and PS3. Hopefully these re-releases lead to Darksiders 3 with Strife and Fury.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 28, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I'd like a Darksiders 3 a lot more than another remake.


Agreed. I just finished Dark Siders 1 in early march and plan to get Dark Siders 2 for PS4 sometime soon. But I would rather see a 3rd one myself.


----------



## XDel (Jul 28, 2016)

Wii U, really? This late in the game?

Cool!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jul 28, 2016)

Good. Now I am able to get my first, 2nd and soon 3rd  (in develop for PS4) games soon.  I wish God of War 1 and 2 versions would be remake for a PS4 because God of War 3 remastered already release for PS4.

God of War Ascension Remastered still in development. Don't know yet.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2016)

Maybe it is just me but I would rather a WiiU port that is 720 and runs 60FPS. Oh well, and of course the details will be ultra low.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 28, 2016)

gamecaptor said:


> I'm confused. If I'm playing the current release of Darksiders in 1080p on my PC, what exactly is the difference from "an internal resolution of 1080p"



The new one gives them more money than if you play the one you already have.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 29, 2016)

1080p @ 30fps is fine but damn, can I at least get a 720p @ 60fps option on Wii U? Either way I have the first game on PC and the second on Wii U. No need to double dip over here. Now, if a certain company can get me Mass Effect one and two on Wii U, I'm sold!


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2016)

LightyKD said:


> 1080p @ 30fps is fine but damn, can I at least get a 720p @ 60fps option on Wii U? Either way I have the first game on PC and the second on Wii U. No need to double dip over here. Now, if a certain company can get me Mass Effect one and two on Wii U, I'm sold!


What about on your ouya?


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 29, 2016)

huh, i bought the first darksiders and darksiders 2 deathinitive edition on steam a few months ago, now they remaster the first one :l
I'd buy it if i get a discount or something, the first one has bugs and the performance is spotty at times so i'd want this if it's more optimized and if it fixes some bugs. The darksiders games are nice and I'd recommend you to get this if you haven't played the first one yet. Still waiting eagerly for a 3rd game, hopefully if this sells well they might do it


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 29, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> What about on your ouya?


Lol before I went to Fire TV I used to play Darksiders via OnLive on my OUYA. I believe the Gamefly streaming app also offers the game. Now that I have a Gaming PC and Fire TV. The Fire TV handles my Android gaming needs and the Gaming PC handles everything else not available on Wii U.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 29, 2016)

gamecaptor said:


> I'm confused. If I'm playing the current release of Darksiders in 1080p on my PC, what exactly is the difference from "an internal resolution of 1080p"


I can only assume its a reworked engine with better textures


----------



## raulpica (Jul 29, 2016)

I really hope that they'll give out this for free to current Darksiders owners on Steam, just like Bethseda will do with Skyrim Remastered.

No way I'm going to buy this again.


----------



## gamecaptor (Jul 29, 2016)

raulpica said:


> I really hope that they'll give out this for free to current Darksiders owners on Steam, just like Bethseda will do with Skyrim Remastered.
> 
> No way I'm going to buy this again.



I agree. They are asking too much for Darksiders II remaster in my opinion. These should be an "upgrade" (at a minimal price) for those of us that already own the original release.


----------



## laudern (Jul 30, 2016)

XDel said:


> Wii U, really? This late in the game?
> 
> Cool!



Who wants to bet that the wii u version is delayed for unspecified reasons and then never released at all???


----------



## vincentx77 (Jul 31, 2016)

I just hope the pc version doesn't suck as bad as it did the last time. The original port was so poorly programmed it was unforgivable. It would run fine in most areas, then for no reason you'd hit an area that was so cpu bound it pretty much required an i5/i7 to hit 60 fps (which isn't a huge deal now, but back then, it was insane).


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jul 31, 2016)

I remember that the first Darksiders was compared to Zelda (and that many people liked it), but watching videos of that game (and Darksiders 2) makes me go meh. The world looks vast but empty and the combat is more like a modern hack'n slay.


----------



## vincentx77 (Aug 1, 2016)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I remember that the first Darksiders was compared to Zelda (and that many people liked it), but watching videos of that game (and Darksiders 2) makes me go meh. The world looks vast but empty and the combat is more like a modern hack'n slay.



I haven't played it in ages, but from what I remember, it sorta felt God of War-ish in the beginning, then after a couple of hours it started to become a lot like Ocarina, just in a much more hellish setting (thought with a heavier emphasis on killing).


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't really get why this is being released for the Wii U because barely anyone's going to buy it anyway.


----------

